# Ask DBSTalk: Did Check Switch change?



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm running a Check Switch (having trouble with my 148 feed) and note that it's only running 28 tests per input.

Didn't it used to be 38 (or at least 30-something)? If so, does this mean some older configurations were dropped?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Which switch? An SW-64? It seems to me that it used to be 36 or 38 tests as well, although I haven't had one in more than a year now. Simon - are you connected to both 61.5 and 148?


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

I thought it was OK to put my configuration in my signature? 

Just yankin' your chain, Mark. 

By the time you read THIS, you'll know I'm just a Legacy SW-21 3-sat setup. What's not in the sig is that the LNBFs are Twin plus Dual (the only other possible would be a Quad plus Dual).

Anyway, I can't do any more testing until tomorrow, and in the meantime, I've lost my 148 - won't come through Check Switch. Maybe it's just because there was a storm when I ran it. Stupid me.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Note to self: Start reading signatures again...

I have no idea how many tests a Twin/SW21 configuration would have resulted in.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

And I updated my sig to include my LNBF config.

Anyway, the number 38 was stuck in my mind - and I found a page that gives the details:
http://www.compendiumarcana.com/DBS/dbspage.aspx?content=switchtests

However, I do not see any likely combination of tests to have been removed to get from 38 down to 28.


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

On mine (dp 34 then to a dpp 44), if I am not having any problems only 4 tests per input are made.

If I am having a problem (bad fitting on a cable etc.), the 921 goes goes into a 36/38 mode test. When ever this happens I know that I will be getting a matrix error after it completes the 10 minute test. On the 921, when ever it goes in the 36/38 mode test, nothing good ever results.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Ronald K said:


> On mine (dp 34 then to a dpp 44), if I am not having any problems only 4 tests per input are made.
> 
> If I am having a problem (bad fitting on a cable etc.), the 921 goes goes into a 36/38 mode test. When ever this happens I know that I will be getting a matrix error after it completes the 10 minute test. On the 921, when ever it goes in the 36/38 mode test, nothing good ever results.


Definitely does different check then in the past. I am using a SW64 (a dish 500 and an old RCA D* dish pointed at 61.5) and it takes a longish time for the first test (and doesn't show how many test) then shows 2 of 28 and finishes after doing only about 6 tests.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Ronald K: DishPro systems have always had only a few tests. If the box fails to detect DishPro (in a "pre-test" I assume), it'll go into the Legacy tests.

tnsprin: Yes - I just re-ran Check Switch to recover my 148 now that the storms are gone, and it finished at test #14. I'm legacy Twin plus SW-21 to a Legacy Dual.

*One thing - is it just me, or is the test tone gone??? That would really suck! The Help still indicates the tone should be there.*


----------



## Ronald K (Jan 11, 2004)

Simon

I have a Key Digital matrix switch where I can feed my various HD and DVD signals to different HD sets in my house. When my main tv is on and the one in the kitchen is on, I hear the test tone in the kitchen but not on my main system.

The difference is which audio out on the 921 is being used.

Main is fiber optic. Kitchen is red/white


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Well, here's one for ya - I finally got a chance to try another Point Dish, and the test tone is now back on my digital audio output! No idea what happened between then and now - except I tried to start a Point Dish while watching a recorded event (I've updated the bug report for THAT situation )


----------

